# Best Flooded RG6 For Install



## Gray1 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Guys I need some advice. I got 150' run for Dishnetwork about 90 feet below ground. I need some good RG6 FLooded cable. I am looking at this one.

http://www.summitsource.com/commsco...ble-flooded-by-the-foot-part-5787-p-4739.html

Do you think this will work for me? You all got any other suggestions on brands or places to buy it?

Thanks so much

Gray1


----------

